# Laptop almost configure (with Nvidia Optimus Video Card) just one problem GLX is not loading.



## Manuel L (Aug 10, 2019)

Hi Hello, I just need a little help I am setting my laptop (again) an old Lenovo Ideapad U410 with everything setting up (even the Nvidia video card) but my main problem is that GLX is not loading (i am just testing Open GL with xscreensaver). What can be the problem and what I need to setup on x.org to make GLX load on FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE ? btw I will write an small guide how to setup nvidia optimus card on Lenovo Ideapad U410 for help other users !.


----------



## tedbell (Aug 10, 2019)

Make sure you've loaded either the Intel or Nvidia (or both) driver modules, including nvidia-modeset in either /boot/loader.conf or /etc/.rc.conf


----------



## shkhln (Aug 11, 2019)

Manuel L said:


> my main problem is that GLX is not loading



Here we go again, nvidia-driver port installs a small configuration file for dynamic loader (and before that it was using symlinks) redirecting everything to Nvidia's OpenGL libraries. That does _not_ give you Optimus support and it breaks OpenGL on Intel, so you don't want that port to be installed.



Manuel L said:


> btw I will write an small guide how to setup nvidia optimus card on Lenovo Ideapad U410 for help other users!


There is no need in yet another tutorial.


----------

